# Grodziskie - Polish smoked wheat beer



## Not For Horses (24/10/13)

Thought this might be an interesting read for a few of you lot.

http://badassdigest.com/2013/02/04/forgotten-beer-styles-grodziskie/


----------



## Mardoo (25/10/13)

Very interesting! I can imagine that being great. I like lightly sour beers, although can't call myself a fan of the hardcore sours. Willow bark in the Gratze could be superb as an aroma addition. I love the scent of willow.


----------



## Mardoo (25/10/13)

Bit of lightly smoked and lightly acidulated wheat malt NFH?


----------



## Not For Horses (25/10/13)

That's what I was thinking.
Might need to get on to making some smoked wheat malt then.
Maybe with blackwood smoke to give it a bit of an Australian touch.
Could be a great summer beer with a bbq chicken I reckon.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

interesting. I'm thinking about giving something like it a go for the Qld xmas case swap (so I don't have to drink it all if it sucks, haha)

http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/gratzer-comes-alive.html


----------



## Mardoo (25/10/13)

Not For Horses said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> Might need to get on to making some smoked wheat malt then.
> Maybe with blackwood smoke to give it a bit of an Australian touch.
> Could be a great summer beer with a bbq chicken I reckon.


Yum! Yep. I'd either go fruit wood to match the fruitiness of wheat beer or something spicy to match with the clove flavors. But then I'm not the maltster


----------



## Not For Horses (14/12/13)

I'm another step closer to a trial run of this stuff.
Smoked some green malt over pepper berry timber this afternoon.
I put the smoked malt into an old hop bag I had handy and oh my the smell of smoke and hops together is amazing.
Can't wait to brew this one.


----------



## Mardoo (14/12/13)

Oooo, nice. Hot smoked ? Or are you kilning?


----------



## Not For Horses (15/12/13)

Smoked at 52 for 2 hours and I'll kiln it at 85 for a 3 hours.


----------



## AlexCroker (4/1/14)

I made this style recently and it is awesome.
Came out a lighter beer at 3.5 and has a smooth smokey flavour with just a hint of smoking involved in the process.
really enjoyable and a great way to get your mates into smoked ales.


----------



## Not For Horses (4/1/14)

Nice one.
What recipe did you go with?


----------



## mirogster (3/3/14)

Good Day! 
I thought, I'll let myself to link some interesting infos from the Polish Homebrewers Association site. Those were mostly mentioned in article from the very first post above. 
So here it is: www.pspd.org.pl/uploads/grodziskie/grodziskie-redivivus-raport-1-eng.pdf

And other well 'documented', approach to brewing this style, on homebrewing scale (recipe & notes):
eurekabrewing.wordpress.com/2013/10/09/83-gratzergrodziskie/

Hope that helped somehow  Cheers!


----------



## Not For Horses (3/3/14)

Thanks heaps for that!
I'd like to check the yeast pitch rate though. The document says 250ml of yeast solid per hL. This seems incredibly low.


----------



## kevo (3/3/14)

Might be useful...

http://beersmith.com/blog/2014/01/17/polish-grodziskie-beer-with-stan-hieronymus-beersmith-podcast-73/

Kev


----------



## Forever Wort (4/3/14)

Very interesting. Worth trying to do for sure.


----------



## winkle (4/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> interesting. I'm thinking about giving something like it a go for the Qld xmas case swap (so I don't have to drink it all if it sucks, haha)
> 
> http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/gratzer-comes-alive.html


Did you brew one Liam? I've been meaning to for a while now since getting a laugh off barclayperkins, but there is only so many oddball beers you can brew a year :wacko:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/3/14)

winkle said:


> Did you brew one Liam? I've been meaning to for a while now since getting a laugh off barclayperkins, but there is only so many oddball beers you can brew a year :wacko:


well not really. my swap beer was partially smoked and had 40% wey dunkel wheat, but I used a neutral yeast and only a single bittering addition. also had some caramunich & RB which darkened it up.


----------

